# Best wood for cigar replica pens



## Parson (Jul 26, 2013)

Which wood best mimics tobacco? Opinions please...


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 26, 2013)

walnut is good.  curly mango, masur birch look good also


----------



## robutacion (Jul 27, 2013)

Parson said:


> Which wood best mimics tobacco? Opinions please...



This, in my view, off-course...!:wink::biggrin: 
 

Cheers
George


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 27, 2013)

Check the Library. If I recall there is a how to in there. I am sure they share what woods used.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jul 27, 2013)

any dark wood with a grain that's fairly straight - you don't want curl or chatoyance, if you want it to look like a leaf


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 27, 2013)

robutacion said:


> Parson said:
> 
> 
> > Which wood best mimics tobacco? Opinions please...
> ...



That's nice -- but what is it? :question:


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 27, 2013)

This is one of those projects that require you to add effort. What wood would you like to try? Given the fact you've done these before...maybe go to a cigar shop and take a look?


----------



## robutacion (Jul 27, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> robutacion said:
> 
> 
> > Parson said:
> ...



Oh sorry, I though you knew...!  

This is what the wood is, http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/cigars-wood-103148/

Cheers
George


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 28, 2013)

robutacion said:


> Oh sorry, I though you knew...!
> 
> This is what the wood is, http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/cigars-wood-103148/
> 
> ...





Thanks -- I hadn't seen your earlier posts of this wonderful stuff (I don't have enough time to read all the sub-forums, there are so many of them!)


----------



## robutacion (Jul 28, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> robutacion said:
> 
> 
> > Oh sorry, I though you knew...!
> ...



Yeah, I understand, no problem, issues/threads/posts have a tendency to comeback every so often, they never die...!

Cheers
George


----------

